# In the US it might be called the Property Appraiser...



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

There is a piece of land I would like to learn more about - without drawing too much attention to my interest. The land is farmland/forest with no structures. 

Yes - I could ask locals or maybe even a real estate agent.

Maybe INEGI would have something like a plot map (?) but that probably wouldn't show ownership info. We pay our property taxes at the tesorería municipal office but from what I can tell that is little more than a bunch of cashier stations. 

Maybe I could somehow get an 'official' description of the land off an INEGI map and then visit a notary's office ?

Any ideas as to where I can go to learn (official info) about a very rural piece of land ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would go to catastro at the head of the municipality and then go from there. Why INEGI, they are in charge of statistics..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> There is a piece of land I would like to learn more about - without drawing too much attention to my interest. The land is farmland/forest with no structures.
> 
> Yes - I could ask locals or maybe even a real estate agent.
> 
> ...


I think a foreigner inquiring about rural land without locals being aware of the inquiry will be pretty difficult to do. Also, I assume you are aware that much rural land is owned by ejidos, and the title to the land can be complicated.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

citlali said:


> I would go to catastro at the head of the municipality and then go from there. Why INEGI, they are in charge of statistics..


Have you ever visited INEGI ? It is a very interesting place. They have all sorts of stuff. We have a nice view off the back of the house. (I learned yesterday we might see as far as 150 kms !!) When we first got here I wanted to know what/where all the hills and mountains were. (What are those two bumps over there ? sort of thing). I went to INEGI and came home with 3 different topographical maps. There were a couple developers sitting at the next table (the office was set up like a library). They were looking at these thick massive books of maps (maybe a meter or more square). There is a lot more to INEGI than just statistics...


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

This may be different in every state. In Sonora the Catastral can give you the name of the owner if you have the location. They have maps showing the properties in that area with all the names. BUT they may not have an address for the owner. Or if they have the address it may not be current. The property owner may be deceased. You may have to do a lot of detective work. In some states real estate agents subscribe to a state service where they have computer access to the information. many times the owner has the property in the name of a parent that is senior. If a senior sells a property sometimes there is no capital gains tax. I have even found small properties with no owner listed. No man's land. Good Luck.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

lat19n said:


> Have you ever visited INEGI ? It is a very interesting place. They have all sorts of stuff. We have a nice view off the back of the house. (I learned yesterday we might see as far as 150 kms !!) When we first got here I wanted to know what/where all the hills and mountains were. (What are those two bumps over there ? sort of thing). I went to INEGI and came home with 3 different topographical maps. There were a couple developers sitting at the next table (the office was set up like a library). They were looking at these thick massive books of maps (maybe a meter or more square). There is a lot more to INEGI than just statistics...


I did not know that but I have answered enough of their survey to know to stay away from them. Go to the catastro and talk to them that is where the maps of plots ownership etc are kept. and no it does not vary by state. In France the cadastre is where such info comes from too..must be a left over from NapoleonIII
By the way they are not property appraiser, those are a different mafia.


----------

